# how about some Valentine Photos!( 2015)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy likes to send out Valentines to some of her human and dog friends. Managed to get a couple of good ones. I bought the crown for a $1 at Target and she really wasn't too crazy about keeping it on. But, she did just long enough to get the shot  (I know, I'm a little wacky) Had some prints made at Walgreens and put them in the mail today.
Lets see some Havi Valentines!!! Get those cameras out! The roses were real( no thorns) and I tried to have her hold one between her teeth but she wasn't buying it


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful as always, Evelyn. You did a great job on the cards!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You should enter her in the Valentine's contest at petguide.com.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

That is so cute. It's a glamour shot!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hsusa said:


> That is so cute. It's a glamour shot!


lol Miss Whimsy
is all about glamour..


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Evelyn who wouldn't want to be her valentine. Those are just adorable and Whimsy looks gorgeous as usual.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love them!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of Miss Valentine.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy says Thanks! Lets see some of yours now!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Whimsy is a beautiful representative of the breed. My little tomboy needs a GOOD bath and brush out before she's camera ready.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Whimsy is so pretty.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*how about valentine photos 2015*



whimsy said:


> Whimsy says Thanks! Lets see some of yours now!!


What do you think, Whimsy, will this picture of me pass as a Valentine photo? I just had a bath and am sitting on a red check couch with red pillows which is about all the posing I can handle at 17 yr and 7 mo.

Your Valentine photo is gorgeous as usual, of course. If only I were younger!

Boy, Ricky, you've got us all talking.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> What do you think, Whimsy, will this picture of me pass as a Valentine photo? I just had a bath and am sitting on a red check couch with red pillows which is about all the posing I can handle at 17 yr and 7 mo.
> 
> Your Valentine photo is gorgeous as usual, of course. If only I were younger!
> 
> Boy, Ricky, you've got us all talking.


Whimsy would love a handsome guy like you for a valentine!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

darling photos for valentine's day


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Belated Valentine's picture from Kipper. Excuse the squinting!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kipper looks great.
I love an eye squint.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cute little Valentine. Kipper is a keeper.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Whimsy is a beautiful representative of the breed. My little tomboy needs a GOOD bath and brush out before she's camera ready.


Same here my lil Darla is such a tomboy too, she tolerates her bows she's in a purple n pink one now lol!!


----------

